# What and how to feed 18 day ish old pigeon



## andrea37482 (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm not too sure on what exactly to feed , it, I was searching around trying to guess the age and to me it looks like it could be around 16-18 days old. Are they old enough to eat grain? or should I try to feed liquid food still? and how much?, he's been with me for about 4 hours and I'm waiting next morning to start feeding as I don't know if it got fed before falling! it also hasn't chirped for hunger but moves around fairly well...


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

At 18 days to 3 weeks of age you should be offering the bird small seeds such as finch, canary, or parakeet. It is just about old enough to be eating and drinking on its own.

You can go to just about any pet store and get Kaytee Exact or another brand of baby bird formula. You mix it with water and feed it to the bird with a syringe or eye dropper.

The baby bird formula will be much healthier for the youngster than human foods. Definitely don't feed it bread and milk .. a little bread as a treat once in a while would be OK but bread should not be the staple food of the diet.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can feed defrosted green peas. Defrost in warm water till soft. Place him on your lap (facing to the right if you are righthanded). Reach with your lefthand over his body and head and open the beak with those fingers. Have a pea ready in your righthand and put deep inside his beak over the tongue. Let him swallow and proceed with the next one. Feed 90 peas per day, divided into 3 meals of 30 each. Depending on how quick the crop empties. Peas have lots of moisture, but you can teach him to drink by dipping the tip of his beak (not over the nostrils) in a bowl of water.

Never syringe liquid in their beaks as they can easily aspirate. After 2 days handfeeding, you can leave some peas with him as they quickly learn to eat peas by themselves. Then start adding small seeds. Let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

Marina explained it great. just so you know, the bird will fight your hand but dont worry, it wont snap its own neck. plus, being uncomfortable a couple times a day is better than starving.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Feeding a 18 to 21 day old baby pigeon


----------

